# It's a cat!



## meme (Aug 1, 2013)

There has been plenty of feral cats and kittens roaming around. They all look so skinny that it got the best of me. We already have three cats, but why not feed the homeless? I put out a bowl of cat food and water that night were the cats normally come to drink water in our front yard. That morning it was gone. I have been putting it out for a while and in the morning the food is always gone. It crossed my mind though how do I know for sure it is the cats eating it, lots of little kritters come out at night. I came up with an idea to make some dough and put it on some wax paper next to the food. In the morning there were a few dried cat prints ingraved in the dough, and the food was all gone. I figured I would just let you guys know, if you are wondering what animal is eating something, you could try getting some paw prints and solving the mystery.  Here are some pics of the prints. It is easier to see the prints in person.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 1, 2013)

Good idea!


----------



## nawma (Aug 1, 2013)

Genius!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 1, 2013)

Great idea - thanks for sharing!  We have some semi-feral cats that we feed in our barn, but in the past we've also had possums and a skunk, so it's a good way to be sure you're feeding the animals you actually want to have around.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Aug 1, 2013)

Feeding feral cats is a good way to get many more feral kittens.  Their reproductive abilities are dictated by the amount of food they eat.  More food = more kittens.  And more disease.  May be you can find someone that is willing to take care of a colony of cats in your area.  They will trap the ferals and get them spayed and release them again.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 2, 2013)

Our semi-ferals are actually rescues that we picked up specifically to have as barn cats.  They've been spayed and neutered (I love cats, but I don't want to support a limitless population) and had all their shots; they just don't like being around people.   I don't mind, though.  We feed them, they keep the rodents out of barn, and we're all happy.


----------



## taylorm17 (Sep 13, 2013)

this is very off topic, but meme not to offend you or anything, but why do like lamanchas? I personally don't like them much myself, but that is just a personal preference,. I just would like to know why YOU like them.  Thank you :bun. Also by the way I love the idea and thank you very much for sharing! I am very big on rescue as well!


----------



## Hardy&Healthy (Sep 13, 2013)

"Because LaManchas are the best, duh!" (just making a chuckle) I love my manchies too, for too many reasons to list right now!

Back on topic... The dough- I can see how the cats might not bother it; but what keeps the other animals from eating it?


----------



## Petty (Mar 16, 2014)

That's a good idea.


----------

